# DTG White Print Troubles



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2019)

We have a Brother GTX and a pretreat machine.

I've followed the instruction supplied and doing things the same way we was trained but when a print has a solid white area this comes out blotchy.

Does anyone know what can be causing this and what the solution is to getting a nice white print.

Also we are using Gildan softspun 64000 Black T's and we are also using brother pretreat.


----------



## AjBert (Feb 25, 2019)

Make sure you give a good shake to the pretreatment. Also maybe you need to put a little more pretreatment.


----------



## AjBert (Feb 25, 2019)

Make sure you give a good shake to the pretreatment. Also maybe you need to put a little more pretreatment.


----------



## AjBert (Feb 25, 2019)

Make sure you give a good shake to the pretreatment. Also maybe you need to put a little more pretreatment.


----------



## AjBert (Feb 25, 2019)

Make sure you give a good shake to the pretreatment. Also maybe you need to put a little more pretreatment.


----------



## AjBert (Feb 25, 2019)

Make sure you give a good shake to the pretreatment. Also maybe you need to put a little more pretreatment.


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We have a Brother GTX and a pretreat machine.
> 
> I've followed the instruction supplied and doing things the same way we was trained but when a print has a solid white area this comes out blotchy.
> 
> ...


This is a function of the Brother Pretreat you will always have that marbling effect. I stopped using the Brother Pretreat and went strait to Firebird GTX pretreat, it works soooooo much better. I can use less of it and get a better print everytime and it is way cheaper.


----------

